# ifplugd überflüssig?

## Erdie

Ich habe auf einen IBM Thinkpad T60 Gentoo installiert und dabei festgestellt, dass die Ethernet Schnittstelle initialisiert wird wenn ich einen Netzwerkkabel einstecke obwohl ich keinen ifplugd installiert habe. Wieso funktioniert das? Ich dachte, der ifplugd wäre genau dafür da. Ausserdem heißt das Ehernet device jetzt: enp2s0 statt eth0.  Hab ich da irgendwas verpaßt? Ich glaube, ich werde alt ..

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich habe auf einen IBM Thinkpad T60 Gentoo installiert und dabei festgestellt, dass die Ethernet Schnittstelle initialisiert wird wenn ich einen Netzwerkkabel einstecke obwohl ich keinen ifplugd installiert habe. Wieso funktioniert das? Ich dachte, der ifplugd wäre genau dafür da. Ausserdem heißt das Ehernet device jetzt: enp2s0 statt eth0.  Hab ich da irgendwas verpaßt? Ich glaube, ich werde alt ..

 

Dir missfällt, dass etwas einfach mal funktioniert?   :Shocked:  ifplugd ist von Poettering jedenfalls seit 2005 nicht mehr weiterentwickelt worden. Offenbar ist die Funktionalität seither längst in udev/systemd integriert. Und Predictable Network Interface Names gibt es bereits seit Anfang Januar 2013 in udev... Kann man (noch) mit den Kernelparametern "net.ifnames=0" und "biosdevname=0" in Kombination ausschalten. Deine Schlussfolgerung scheint also doch sehr zu stimmen   :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

"Misfällt" ist falsch ausgedrückt. Ich möchte es nur verstehen. Das mit den Devicenamen habe ich inzwischen herausgefunden aber deine Theorie mit systemd kann nicht zustreffen, da ich ein reines openrc System habe. Also ich stecke eine Kabel rein und das Device wird initialisiert und bekommt eine IP Adresse - ohne systemd und ohne ifplugd. Ich habe den Verdacht, der Kernel tut da was.

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> "Misfällt" ist falsch ausgedrückt.

 

Nö, den Eindruck hast Du mit Deiner ersten Formulierung durchaus erweckt, statt dass Du es nur verstehen möchtest.   :Wink: 

Hier finden mehrere aufeinander aufbauende Ereignisse statt (Stichwort OSI-Model. Das LAN Interface wird bereits beim Booten des Systems initialisiert, wenn das Kernelmodul geladen wird. Dann allerdings mit dem Status "no carrier", da kein Kabel gesteckt ist.

Steckst Du dann eines ein, erfolgt ein Signal "carrier detect" und je nach Device z.B. ein "Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx" über die Hardware ->Kernelmodul ->kernel uevent->udev. Entsprechend den installierten Komponenten kümmert sich dann ein systemd, dhcpcd, Networkmanager und Co. um die weitere Einrichtung des Netzwerks. ifplugd/netplug sind somit obsolet, diskutiert wurde das ganz auch ausführlich hier.

 *Quote:*   

> ...deine Theorie mit systemd kann nicht zustreffen, da ich ein reines openrc System habe.

 

Daher schrieb ich ja auch udev/systemd. Und mit "udevadm monitor", "dmesg" und "tail -f /var/log/messages" kannst Du Dir doch ganz genau ansehen, was da passiert.

----------

## Erdie

Umso besser   :Very Happy:  Das ist dann wohl an mir vorbeigegangen. Man installiert ja so selten. Das letzte Mal war vor 8 Jahren. Wie soll man da up to date bleiben?   :Wink:  Aber vielen Dank und Guten Rutsch wünsch ich,

----------

